# Please help With ID Of Bike



## Keith (Aug 15, 2011)

Thi has stamped on each pedal arm KEINCr-moi175x24   on the bottom of the crank housing it says DSRM    41008861   When I finally get a reply from Martin at cw Racing he tells me that it is a Early 80s  Schwinn Predator with AKisu Dopouts   ?? I've attached my pichers to ahow my confusion. Can anyone helpp identify this bike I believe it is a Cw Racing Bike. Any help would be much appreciated. I would think it would be an easy ID if anyone needs I can use some bluing to fill in the letters


----------

